# Knacken aus dem Fruity Slicer entfernen



## Danizio (23. Juli 2004)

Servus,
Ich habe ein kleines Problem, welches bei mir so zum ersten mal auftritt.
Ich will ein Sample in den fruity Slicer packen. Natürlich zeigt der Slicer gleich eine falsche BPM Zahl an und beim Abspielen entsteht ein knacken wenn es von slice zu slice geht. Wie bekomme ich das weg
Kann ich denn auch die BPM Zahl des Samples senken oder erhöhen.
Oder sollte ich es mit dem Fruity Slicer gleich lassen?
Danke im Voraus
DAnizio  ;-)


----------



## BeaTBoxX (26. Juli 2004)

Hm.. also speziell vom Fruity Slicer hab ich leider keine Ahnung, aber das Knacksen entsteht wohl genau beim Zerschneiden und zwar nämlich dann, wenn ein sample NICHT an einem Nulldurchgang geschnitten wird. Da das Signal dann einen Sprung macht, knackst es.
Aber eigentlich  sollte man meinen so ein Slicer macht das automatisch nur bei Nulldurchgaengen eben um das zu vermeiden.
Eventuell laesst sich das mit einer Option aktivieren, oder du kannst die Schnittpunkte selbst irgendwie beeinflussen ?
Nach dem Slicen ist das aendern des Tempos (im gewissen Rahmen) natuerlich möglich, das eben ist ja der Sinn beim Beatslicing. 
Dabei werden die Einzelteile einfach mit mehr oder weniger Pause dazwischen abgespielt.

Gruß
Frank


----------



## Danizio (29. Juli 2004)

hmmm schade; leider kann man das bei dem beat slicer nicht.
Könnte ich denn die Looppoints schon in Wavelab setzten und dann in beatslicer hauen? Würde der Beatslicer denn dann die looppoints erkennen?
wenn ja würd ich das dann wohl immer so machen müssen....

thx for help beatboxxx your the main man
danizio


----------



## Resident_DeeJay (29. Juli 2004)

Das knacken kann durch Falsche Konfirguration der Soundkarte auftreten.
Solltest du mal Überprüfen


----------



## BeaTBoxX (3. August 2004)

Und wiedermal denkt der DeeJay ne Ecke weiter als ich.


----------



## Resident_DeeJay (3. August 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von BeaTBoxX _
> *Und wiedermal denkt der DeeJay ne Ecke weiter als ich.  *



Du denkst schon weit genug 
2 Denken meist am Besten als nur einer alleine 
Solltest du als TeamWork ansehen


----------



## BeaTBoxX (3. August 2004)

War auch eher scherzhaft gemeint  
Das passt schon so  

Gruß
Frank


----------

